# Normas Eléctricas, ANSI, ASTM, IEEE, NEMA, FCC, etc, Full



## El_Mago_

*NORMAS   ELECTRICAS

         PRIMERAS NORMAS ELECTRICAS*

	En 1896 tuvo lugar una conferencia  con el nombre de “National Conference of Standard Electric Rules“.  La conferencia  fue presidida por el profesor F.B. Crocker y en cooperación con otras organizaciones nacionales (E.U.), la conferencia promulgó  las llamadas “Underwrites Rules” o reglas para aseguradores, que finalmente se convirtieron en el National Electrical Code.

	En 1897, el Comité  de Unidades y Normas recomendó la adopción del estándar  de intensidad luminosa o candlepower, como la salida o producto de una  lámpara de acetato de amilo Hefner-Alteneck.  También recomendó que se  adaptara la pantalla fotométrica Lummer-Brodhun para medir la intensidad horizontal media de las lámparas incandescentes.

	A principios de 1898, se organizó una discusión sobre el tema “Normalización de Generadores, Motores y Transformadores”.  Esta dio como resultado la formación del primer comité del AIEE sobre normas de productos, el cual publicó en 1899 el primer conjunto de normas eléctricas bajo el título único de “Report od Committee on Standardization”.

*    National Bureau of Standards*

	El instituto fue el primero en promover el proyecto de una ley ante el Congreso de los Estados Unidos, en 1901, para establecer un departamento nacional de normalización (National Standardizing Bureau) en Washington, D.C. “para la construcción, custodia y comparación de normas o estándares para uso en trabajo científico y técnico”.  Este departamento llegó a conocerse como el National Bureau of Standards y ha tenido  una marcada influencia en el crecimiento de la tecnología en estados Unidos.

* Normas Eléctricas Internacionales*

	En 1904 se celebró un congreso eléctrico internacional en St. Louis, que sentó un precedente para posteriores congresos internacionales relacionados con las unidades y normas eléctricas.  El congreso recomendó de manera unánime el establecimiento de dos comités.  El Comité 1 estaba formado por representantes de gobierno y era responsable de la conservación legal de las unidades y estándares.  Este comité ha evolucionado ahora para convertirse en la International Conference on Weights and Measures (GPMU).  EL Comité 2, del cual se eligió presidente a Lord Kelvin, era responsable de las normas relacionadas con los productos comerciales usados en la industria eléctrica y se convirtió después en la International Electrotechnical Commision (IEC).

	Otro cuerpo internacional, el International Committee on Illumination Commission International de 1’Eclairage (CIE), tuvo su primera reunión en 1913,  El CIE establece unidades, normas y nomenclaturas de carácter internacional, en la ciencia y la tecnología de la luz y la iluminación.

*El American National Standards Institute (ANSI)*

        El American Engineering Standards Committee (AESC) se organizó en 1919, como resultado de la acción de cinco organizaciones encabezadas por el AIEE.  A esta organización se le ha descrito atinadamente  como una “cámara nacional de compensaciones para la normalización industrial” y se ha convertido ahora en el American Standards Institute.  En sus primeros  tiempos se organizó este cuerpo con 12 divisiones, basada cada una en su propia área   de tecnología.  Pocas de éstas llegaron a ser activas.  La división de la ingeniería de eléctrica llegó a ser realmente la más fuerte, hasta el punto de tener sus propias leyes particulares.  En 1926, bajo los auspicios de esta organización, conocida entonces como la American Standards Associations (ASA), se normalizaron las abreviaturas y símbolos de la ingeniería.  El AIEE, en cooperación con el asa, patrocinó en 1928 la elaboración de un glosario de términos usados en ingeniería eléctrica.  Este trabajo se coordinó con la IEC.

        Es interesante observar que en la industria eléctrica, la normalización básica fue la primera en el orden de  desarrollo y data de antes de 1890.  Enseguida vino la normalización técnica, con la formación del comité de Normas  del AIEE en 1898.  La normalización  de la manufactura vino solamente como resultado de la Primera Guerra Mundial y no entró en efecto sino  hasta 1920.

* Normalización en los Tiempos Actuales*

	Las actividades de normalización internacional fueron coordinadas por la Organización internacional fueron coordinadas por la Organización de Naciones Unidas.  Esta actividad vino a resultar en 1947 en la fundación de la ISO o International Organization of Standards.  A este cuerpo se le hizo responsable de la normalización en todos los campos que no hubiera cubierto ya el IEC.  Las dos organizaciones, aunque comunes situadas en Génova, Suiza.  En  Estados Unidos, el sistema de normas voluntarias está bien desarrollado y la Suiza.  En Estados Unidos, el sistema de normas y voluntarias está bien desarrollado y la mayoría de las organizaciones coordinan por intermedio de ANSI, el American National Standards Institute, organización que sucedió a el ASA.

*Términos Estándar*
	Lo siguiente comprende una lista parcial de los términos empleados por los participantes en las actividades de normas.  Muchos de estos términos tienen significado único y especializado cuando se utilizan  en el contexto de la normalización  y se da una breve definición para cada uno como se aplica en dicho contexto.

*Capacidad Nominal:* Una característica de un producto que se determina de manera arbitraria, aunque consistente, con base en la función para la que fue concebido el producto.
*Código:*	(a)  Un cuerpo de recomendaciones de buena práctica a seguir durante el diseño, la manufactura, la construcción, la instalación, la operación y el mantenimiento para satisfacer condiciones de seguridad, calidad, economía o funcionamiento en una aplicación dada.  (b)  Una forma particular de marca de identificación o referencia que sirve para el doble propósito de establecer de manera sistemática la identidad completa de un producto individual y de identificar su semejanza con otros productos.  Puede consistir en una breve y sistemática combinación de letras, números y símbolos.

*Especificación:	*Un documento de normas que especifica todas las característica y condiciones con que debe cumplir un producto o servicio al suministrarlo al comprador.  Tal documento puede hacer referencia a otras normas, seleccionando entre las opciones específica permitidas.  Una especificación tiene como objetivo servir como un documento completo de compra.

*Guía:	*	Un documento de normas que proporciona información alterna que incluye buenas prácticas de ingeniería.  Las guías pueden contener información de aplicación para el uso  de productos y pueden ser de naturaleza tutorial. 

*Norma: * Un documento que establece los requisitos que normalmente dictan las prácticas usuales  en la industria, la ciencia o la tecnología.  Tales documentos pueden incluir y pueden normalizar términos, definiciones, símbolos; métodos de medición, pruebas de parámetros o funcionamiento de dispositivos, aparatos, sistemas o fenómenos; características, rendimiento y requisitos de seguridad; dimensiones y capacidades.

*Norma de Prueba o Ensayo:  *     Una norma que contiene métodos de prueba que pueden combinarse con otros requisitos relacionados con la prueba, tales como muestreo, uso de métodos estadísticos y secuencia de pruebas.

*   Norma Seguridad:*	Una norma cuyo propósito primario es garantizar la seguridad de las personas  y la propiedad.

*  Norma Internacional:*	Una norma que ha sido adoptada por un cuerpo reconocido internacional de normas (como la IEC o la ISO).

* Normalización:*	Una actividad orientada a incrementar el orden, a dar soluciones a problemas recurrentes en las esferas de las actividades científicas, tecnológicas y económicas.  En general, consta con los procesos de formulación, emisión y puesta en acción de normas.


*PRINCIPALES ORGANIZACIONES QUE SE OCUPAN DE LAS NORMAS ELECTRICAS*

1)	*ANSI*.  American Standards Institute, 1430 Broadway, New York, N.Y. 10018, Donald M. Peyton.

El American Engineering Standards Committee fue organizado en 1919, mediante los esfuerzos del AIEE (ahora IEEE), la ASTM, la ASME, la ASCE y el AIME para simplificar y normalizar la producción y la construcción.

El Instituto no desarrolla normas por sí mismo sino que funciona más bien como un cuerpo coordinador con la finalidad  de alentar el desarrollo y la adopción de normas valiosas  como normas nacionales estadounidense.

Un gran número de normas que se procesan para ser adoptadas por el instituto se clasifican como normas con derecho de propiedad, por ser desarrolladas, aprobadas y publicadas por una organización dedicada al desarrollo de normas.

Aprobación de las Normas Nacionales Estadounidense:   Para ser merecedor de una adopción como Norma Nacional Estadounidense, un documento debe cumplir con una serie de requisitos, entre los cuales están que represente un  consenso de todas las partes interesadas o afectadas, que es una norma necesaria, y que esté bien fundada técnicamente.

Los procedimientos de ANSI están diseñados para que se cumplan estos requisitos.  Como pasos finales del proceso de aprobación, se pone el documento a disposición del público para sus comentarios y crítica (a lo que se reconoce como revisión pública o del público), y luego se propone al Consejo de Revisión de Normas (BSR).  El Consejo revisa la historia y el registro de desarrollo de  la norma y se asegura de que se hayan resuelto o manejado adecuadamente los comentarios adversos, antes de otorgar su aprobación.

2)	*ASTM*.  American Society for Testing and Materials, 1916 Race Street, Philadelphia,  Pa. 19103, William Cavanaugh .

Fundada en el 1898, la ASTM es una organización científica y técnica cuya finalidad de escritura constitutiva es  “el desarrollo de normas sobre características y comportamiento de materiales, productos, sistemas y servicios; y la promoción de los conocimiento relacionados”.  La sociedad es un sistema administrativo para el desarrollo de las normas, que trabaja con la participación de más  de 126 comités técnicos principales que funcionan en campos prescritos bajo reglamentos ideados para proporcionar una presentación equilibrada entre los productores, usuarios, consumidores y participantes de interés general.

Las normas se aprueban en la ASTM en un proceso de cuatro etapas.  Después de su desarrollo, el comité patrocinador conduce un aparato de papeletas de votación.  Tienen que ser considerados todos los votos negativos que resulten y se requiere un voto afirmativo de las dos terceras partes de los miembros del comité para superar una votación negativa.  Al darse la aprobación del comité, la norma se propone una inserción en la publicación mensual de la sociedad, ASTM Standardization News.  Se requiere votos afirmativos de no menos del 90% de los votantes.

3)	*IEEE*.  Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers, 345 East 47 Street, New York, N.Y. 10017, Sava I. Sherr.

Se formó en 1963 mediante la fusión del American Institute of Electrical Engineers (fundado en el 1884) y el Institute of Radio Engineers (fundado en 1912).  El IEEE es actualmente la sociedad de ingeniería más grande del mundo (con más de 250 000 miembros).  Desarrolla normas en los comités técnicos de sus 31 grupos y sociedades profesionales en materias tan diversas como son radiodifusión y comunicación, prácticas eléctricas para la gran industria (minería, textiles, etc.), instrumentación y medición, aisladores y aislamiento, aparatos magnéticos, motores y generadores, energía nuclear, aparatos y sistema  de potencia, grabación, símbolos y unidades, y transmisión y distribución eléctrica.

El IEEE es miembro y participa activamente en el trabajo del ANSI.  Además de tener representación en las organizaciones administrativas del ANSI, participa en las actividades de más de cien comités de Normas Nacionales Estadounidense.  

Es también miembro del U.S. National Committe de la IEC y está representado en su comité ejecutivo.

4)	*NEMA*.  National Electrical Manufacturers Association, 2101 Street, NW, Washington, D.C. 20037, Bernard Falk.

NEMA es la organización comercial más de grandes de fabricantes de productos eléctricos en  Estados Unidos y sus 500 compañías miembros son firmas nacionales, cuyo tamaño varía desde pequeñas compañías hasta grandes compañías diversas.  Desarrolla normas en los comités técnicos de sus ocho divisiones, con las que cubre productos en campos tales como equipo de construcción, equipo electrónico de potencia, equipo eléctrico, aislamiento, alumbrado, equipo de potencia, alambres y cables, y productos de imágenes de radiación.

Los comités técnicos de NEMA agrupan ingenieros designados para representar compañías miembros que son fabricantes de equipo eléctrico.

Las Normas NEMA se generan en cuatro clasificaciones:

a.	Norma NEMA -  Define un producto comercialmente normalizado a manufactura repetitiva.

b.	Norma Sugerida para Diseño Futuro. Sugiere un enfoque tendiente a mejorar o desarrollar productos en el futuro.

c.	 Información de Ingeniería Autorizada. Sugiere un enfoque como parte de otras normas NEMA para explicar datos e información.

d.	Propuesta de Normas Oficiales.  Borrador para adopción por alguna otra organización, como ANSI por ejemplo.

NEMA es miembro del ANSI y participa activamente en sus trabajos y está representada en más de 100 comités de Normas Naciones Estadounidense.

NEMA  es miembro de la USNC/IEC, está representada en su comité ejecutivo, proporciona consejeros técnicos a la USNC y participa en comités de expertos para formular las posiciones de Estados Unidos para reuniones internacionales.

5) *FCC*.  Federal Comunications Commission, Washington, D.C. 20554.

La Federal Radio Commission se estableció en los últimos años de los veinte para resolver los problemas que se suscitan por interferencia de radio y sobreposiciones o traslapes de frecuencia que se volvieron una plaga en la industria de la radiodifusión.  La Ley General Communications Act de 1934 convirtió a esta agencia en la FCC.

La generación de normas por parte de la FCC  implica un proceso de elaboración de reglas:

•	Iniciación
•	Evaluación
•	Acciones
•	Evaluación de comentarios y contestación
•	Reporte y orden
•	Reconsideración
•	Modificación

Algunas de las organizaciones con las que coopera la comisión son:
IEE, EIA, RTCA, RTCM, CCTR, ANSI, FTSC, etc.

*SOLDADURA*

Soldadura, en ingeniería, procedimiento por el cual dos o más piezas de metal se unen por aplicación de calor, presión, o una combinación de ambos, con o sin al aporte de otro metal, llamado metal de aportación, cuya temperatura de fusión es inferior a la de las piezas que han de soldarse. La mayor parte de procesos de soldadura se pueden separar en dos categorías: soldadura por presión, que se realiza sin la aportación de otro material mediante la aplicación de la presión suficiente y normalmente ayudada con calor, y soldadura por fusión, realizada mediante la aplicación de calor a las superficies, que se funden en la zona de contacto, con o sin aportación de otro metal. En cuanto a la utilización de metal de aportación se distingue entre soldadura ordinaria y soldadura autógena. Esta última se realiza sin añadir ningún material. La soldadura ordinaria o de aleación se lleva a cabo añadiendo un metal de aportación que se funde y adhiere a las piezas base, por lo que realmente éstas no participan por fusión en la soldadura. Se distingue también entre soldadura blanda y soldadura dura, según sea la temperatura de fusión del metal de aportación empleado; la soldadura blanda utiliza metales de aportación cuyo punto de fusión es inferior a los 450 ºC, y la dura metales con temperaturas superiores.

Gracias al desarrollo de nuevas técnicas durante la primera mitad del siglo XX, la soldadura sustituyó al atornillado y al remachado en la construcción de muchas estructuras, como puentes, edificios y barcos. Es una técnica fundamental en la industria del motor, en la aerospacial, en la fabricación de maquinaria y en la de cualquier producto hecho con metales.

El tipo de soldadura más adecuado para unir dos piezas de metal depende de las propiedades físicas de los metales, de la utilización a la que está destinada la pieza y de las instalaciones disponibles. Los procesos de soldadura se clasifican según las fuentes de presión y calor utilizadas.

El procedimiento de soldadura por presión original es el de soldadura de fragua, practicado durante siglos por herreros y artesanos. Los metales se calientan en un horno y se unen a golpes de martillo. Esta técnica se utiliza cada vez menos en la industria moderna.

*SOLDADURA ORDINARIA O DE ALEACIÓN*
Método utilizado para unir metales con aleaciones metálicas que se funden a temperaturas relativamente bajas. Se suele diferenciar entre soldaduras duras y blandas, según el punto de fusión y resistencia de la aleación utilizada. Los metales de aportación de las soldaduras blandas son aleaciones de plomo y estaño y, en ocasiones, pequeñas cantidades de bismuto. En las soldaduras duras se emplean aleaciones de plata, cobre y cinc (soldadura de plata) o de cobre y cinc (latonsoldadura).

Para unir dos piezas de metal con aleación, primero hay que limpiar su superficie mecánicamente y recubrirla con una capa de fúndente, por lo general resina o bórax. Esta limpieza química ayuda a que las piezas se unan con más fuerza, ya que elimina el óxido de los metales. A continuación se calientan las superficies con un soldador o soplete, y cuando alcanzan la temperatura de fusión del metal de aportación se aplica éste, que corre libremente y se endurece cuando se enfría. En el proceso llamado de resudación se aplica el metal de aportación a las piezas por separado, después se colocan juntas y se calientan. En los procesos industriales se suelen emplear hornos para calentar las piezas.

Este tipo de soldadura lo practicaban ya, hace más de 2.000 años, los fenicios y los chinos. En el siglo I d.C., Plinio habla de la soldadura con estaño como procedimiento habitual de los artesanos en la elaboración de ornamentos con metales preciosos; en el siglo XV se conoce la utilización del bórax como fúndente.

*SOLDADURA POR FUSIÓN*
Agrupa muchos procedimientos de soldadura en los que tiene lugar una fusión entre los metales a unir, con o sin la aportación de un metal, por lo general sin aplicar presión y a temperaturas superiores a las que se trabaja en las soldaduras ordinarias. Hay muchos procedimientos, entre los que destacan la soldadura por gas, la soldadura por arco y la aluminotérmica. Otras más específicas son la soldadura por haz de partículas, que se realiza en el vacío mediante un haz de electrones o de iones, y la soldadura por haz luminoso, que suele emplear un rayo láser como fuente de energía.

*SOLDADURA POR GAS*
La soldadura por gas o con soplete utiliza el calor de la combustión de un gas o una mezcla gaseosa, que se aplica a las superficies de las piezas y a la varilla de metal de aportación. Este sistema tiene la ventaja de ser portátil ya que no necesita conectarse a la corriente eléctrica. Según la mezcla gaseosa utilizada se distingue entre soldadura oxiacetilénica (oxígeno/acetileno) y oxihídrica (oxígeno/hidrógeno), entre otras.

*SOLDADURA POR ARCO*
Los procedimientos de soldadura por arco son los más utilizados, sobre todo para soldar acero, y requieren corriente eléctrica. Esta corriente se utiliza para crear un arco eléctrico entre uno o varios electrodos aplicados a la pieza, lo que genera el calor suficiente para fundir el metal y crear la unión.

La soldadura por arco tiene ciertas ventajas con respecto a otros métodos. Es más rápida debido a la alta concentración de calor que se genera y por lo tanto produce menos distorsión en la unión. En algunos casos se utilizan electrodos fusibles, que son los metales de aportación, en forma de varillas recubiertas de fúndente o desnudas; en otros casos se utiliza un electrodo refractario de volframio y el metal de aportación se añade aparte. Los procedimientos más importantes de soldadura por arco son con electrodo recubierto, con protección gaseosa y con fúndente en polvo.

*SOLDADURA POR ARCO CON ELECTRODO RECUBIERTO*
En este tipo de soldadura el electrodo metálico, que es conductor de electricidad, está recubierto de fúndente y conectado a la fuente de corriente. El metal a soldar está conectado al otro borne de la fuente eléctrica. Al tocar con la punta del electrodo la pieza de metal se forma el arco eléctrico. El intenso calor del arco funde las dos partes a unir y la punta del electrodo, que constituye el metal de aportación. Este procedimiento, desarrollado a principios del siglo XX, se utiliza sobre todo para soldar acero.

*SOLDADURA POR ARCO CON PROTECCIÓN GASEOSA*
Es la que utiliza un gas para proteger la fusión del aire de la atmósfera. Según la naturaleza del gas utilizado se distingue entre soldadura MIG, si utiliza gas inerte, y soldadura MAG si utiliza un gas activo. Los gases inertes utilizados como protección suelen ser argón y helio; los gases activos suelen ser mezclas con dióxido de carbono. En ambos casos el electrodo, una varilla desnuda o recubierta con fúndente, se funde para rellenar la unión.

Otro tipo de soldadura con protección gaseosa es la soldadura TIG, que utiliza un gas inerte para proteger los metales del oxígeno, como la MIG, pero se diferencia en que el electrodo no es fusible; se utiliza una varilla refractaria de volframio. El metal de aportación puede suministrarse acercando una varilla desnuda al electrodo.

*SOLDADURA POR ARCO CON FUNDENTE EN POLVO*
Este procedimiento, en vez de utilizar un gas o el recubrimiento fúndente del electrodo para proteger la unión del aire, usa un baño de material fúndente en polvo donde se sumergen las piezas a soldar. Se pueden emplear varios electrodos de alambre desnudo y el polvo sobrante se utiliza de nuevo, por lo que es un procedimiento muy eficaz. 

*SOLDADURA ALUMINOTÉRMICA*
El calor necesario para este tipo de soldadura se obtiene de la reacción química de una mezcla de óxido de hierro con partículas de aluminio muy finas. El metal líquido resultante constituye el metal de aportación. Se emplea para soldar roturas y cortes en piezas pesadas de hierro y acero, y es el método utilizado para soldar los raíles o rieles de los trenes.

*SOLDADURA POR PRESIÓN*
Agrupa todos los procesos de soldadura en los que se aplica presión sin aportación de metales para realizar la unión. Algunos métodos coinciden con los de fusión, como la soldadura con gases por presión, donde se calientan las piezas con una llama, pero difieren en que la unión se hace por presión y sin añadir ningún metal. El procedimiento más utilizado es el de soldadura por resistencia; otros son la soldadura por fragua (descrita más arriba), la soldadura por fricción y otros métodos más recientes como la soldadura por ultrasonidos.

*SOLDADURA POR RESISTENCIA*
Se realiza por el calentamiento que experimentan los metales debido a su resistencia al flujo de una corriente eléctrica (efecto Joule). Los electrodos se aplican a los extremos de las piezas, se colocan juntas a presión y se hace pasar por ellas una fuerte corriente eléctrica durante un instante. La zona de unión de las dos piezas, como es la que mayor resistencia eléctrica ofrece, se calienta y funde los metales. Este procedimiento se utiliza mucho en la industria para la fabricación de láminas y alambres de metal, y se adapta muy bien a la automatización.


*REMACHE*

Varilla corta con cabeza formada en un extremo. El remache se introduce en agujeros, perfectamente alineados, de dos o más piezas a unir; A continuación, presionando sobre el extremo libre, se forma una segunda cabeza que mantiene las piezas en unión permanente. La primera cabeza se llama de fabrica; la segunda, de cierre o punta. Para la formación de esta segunda cabeza, una sufridera de barra, o contraestampa, sirve de apoyo para la cabeza de fabrica, mientras la punta es remachada a mano con una estampa o mejor en una remachadora. Para trabajos de responsabilidad, como el redoblado de unión de calderas, los agujeros para los remaches o roblones son taladrados y escariados al diámetro del remache que debe llenar completamente el agujero. En las estructuras metálicas remachadas los agujeros son punzonados.

Los remaches pequeños (menores de 10 mm de diámetro) se emplean en trabajos generales con cabezas que pueden tener las formas siguientes: plana, plana hundida, redonda, cacerola y aplastada o lenticular, y se fabrican normalmente de acero para remaches; sin embargo, el aluminio y el cobre se usan en algunos casos. La cabeza y la caña se unen con un pequeño radio de 0.8 mm.

Los remaches grandes (mayores de 10 mm de diámetro) se emplean en estructuras metálicas, calderas y construcción naval presentan las siguientes formas de cabezas: gota de sebo, redonda (la más común), redonda alta o bellota, cacerola, cónica truncada y plana hundida.

La cabeza de los remaches para calderas es similar a la de los remaches grandes de cabeza cónica puntiaguda, pero de proporciones distintas en algunos casos.

Para usos especiales existen remaches de hojalata de cabeza plana en trabajos de planchisteria; los de cobre, para el redoblado de aros de barriles, toneles y barriletes, y en correas, para unir las de transmisión.

 Los remaches ciegos son de tipo especial y pueden colocarse sin ser accesible la cabeza de cierre. Utilizados en muchos casos, se clasifican en tres tipos generales: de tornillo, de mandril y explosivos. En el de mandril, el remache queda colocado en el momento de extraerse del mandril. En el explosivo, una pequeña carga explosiva alojada en la punta es inflamada mediante un hierro caliente; la explosión expande la punta, fijando el remache.

El material normalizado para remaches es el acero de tipo suave (con contenido de Mn, P, S). Las normas para remaches incluyen pruebas de aceptación de ductilidad en frío y en caliente, Además de pruebas de dureza. Frecuentemente, el aluminio y el cobre se emplean en remaches para aplicaciones especiales.

*TORNILLO*

Tornillo, dispositivo mecánico de fijación, por lo general metálico, formado esencialmente por un plano inclinado enroscado alrededor de un cilindro o cono. Las crestas formadas por el plano enroscado se denominan filetes, y según el empleo que se les vaya a dar pueden tener una sección transversal cuadrada, triangular o redondeada. La distancia entre dos puntos correspondientes situados en filetes adyacentes se denomina paso. Si los filetes de la rosca están en la parte exterior de un cilindro, se denomina rosca macho o tornillo, mientras que si está en el hueco cilíndrico de una pieza se denomina rosca hembra o tuerca. Los tornillos y tuercas empleados en máquinas utilizan roscas cilíndricas de diámetro constante, pero los tornillos para madera y las roscas de tuberías tienen forma cónica.

El empleo del tornillo como mecanismo simple (en ese caso también se denomina husillo o tornillo sin fin) aprovecha la ganancia mecánica del plano inclinado. Esta ganancia aumenta por la palanca que se suele ejercer al girar el cilindro, pero disminuye debido a las elevadas pérdidas por rozamiento de los sistemas de tornillo. Sin embargo, las fuerzas de rozamiento hacen que los tornillos sean dispositivos de fijación eficaces.

Los husillos tienen una gran variedad de aplicaciones. Con un gato de husillo, por ejemplo, es posible levantar del suelo un objeto pesado, como un automóvil. Un husillo también permite controlar con gran precisión el movimiento lineal entre dos piezas, como ocurre en el tornillo micrométrico, que puede medir distancias del orden de una millonésima de metro. Este movimiento controlado también se emplea en diversas máquinas herramientas, por ejemplo en los tornos, donde permite desplazar con gran precisión la herramienta de corte. El principio del tornillo sin fin también se aplica en cintas transportadoras y en ciertos tipos de bombas.

*TORNILLO DE SUJECION*
Cuerpo roscado utilizado para unir piezas de una maquina o de una estructura. Los tornillos se emplean cuando conviene que la unión sea desmontable y pueda resistir esfuerzos de tracción y cizallamiento. Un tornillo de sujeción corriente está constituido por un tornillo propiamente dicho (perno) y la tuerca. El material del tornillo se elige que posea buenas características tension-deformacion de elevado limite aparente de elasticidad. El material de la tuerca debe tener una ligera fluencia plástica.

Al apretar la tuerca sobre el tornillo se produce en este una tensión previa cuyos efectos son ventajosos. Dicha tensión hace que durante el trabajo del tornillo la variación relativa de los esfuerzos resulte pequeña, mejorando en consecuencia la resistencia a la fatiga y a la fijación de la tuerca. La tensión previa aumenta también el rozamiento entre las superficies en contacto de las piezas acopladas, de modo que el esfuerzo de cortadura es soportado por la fuerza de rozamiento del tornillo.

La tuerca esta sometida a compresión; el tornillo a tracción. La deformación producida por estos esfuerzos tiende a situar toda la tensión sobre la rosca al lado de la superficie de contacto. Por consiguiente, la concentración del esfuerzo es contrarrestada si la tuerca es ligeramente plástica, comprimiéndose bajo carga. Esta deformación permanente puede lograrse por elección del material o con una forma especial de tuerca. Si en el montaje se usa junta blanda, la tensión previa es menos eficaz y puede resultar que el tornillo soporte toda la tensión y esfuerzos cortantes a la vez.

*COJINETES*

Elementos mecánicos que permiten el libre movimiento entre piezas fijas y móviles. Los cojinetes de antifricción son esenciales para la maquinaria: sostienen o guían sus piezas móviles y reducen al mínimo la fricción y el desgaste. La fricción consume energía inútilmente. y el desgaste altera las dimensiones y el ajuste de las piezas hasta la inutilización de la máquina.

*Cojinetes corrientes.*

En su forma más sencilla, un cojinete consiste en un eje cilíndrico, llamado gorrón. y en un soporte que forma el cojinete propiamente dicho. Antiguamente los cojinetes se fabricaban de materiales como madera, piedra, cuero o hueso; más tarde se empleó el metal. Pronto se vio que un lubricante disminuirla la fricción y el desgaste y prolongaría la vida útil de este tipo de cojinete. Al principio se utilizaron lubricantes de origen vegetal, animal o marino, tales como sebo de cordero, grasa de cerdo o de pato, aceite de pescado, de castor y de semilla de algodón (las ruedas de los carros egipcios conservan todavía vestigios del sebo de cordero empleado como lubricante).

El uso de aceites minerales empezó en el ano 1859, en particular debido al descubrimiento del pozo de Drake en Titusville (Pennsylvania). En la actualidad se emplean generalmente como lubricantes los derivados del petróleo y las grasas, mezclados a veces con jabones y lubricantes sólidos, tales como grafito, bisulfuro de molibdeno, talco y substancias similares.

*Materiales para cojinetes.*

 En el año 1839 se produjo un adelanto concreto e importantísimo en el perfeccionamiento de los materiales para cojinetes al obtener I. Babbitt la patente para los Estados Unidos de una aleación especial de metal. Esta aleación. en su mayor parte de estaño, contenía pequeñas cantidades de antimonio, cobre y plomo. Con estas materias y otras similares se han logrado cojinetes excelentes. Tienen una apariencia plateada y son conocidos generalmente por metales blancos o metales Balbbitt. Durante muchas décadas han servido de pauta y comparación para establecer la calidad de otros materiales para cojinetes.

Todavía se utilizan cojinetes de madera, aunque sólo para aplicaciones limitadas en maquinaria ligera, están hechos frecuentemente de arce o pino duro impregnado de un aceite neutro. También se emplean cojinetes de madera hechos de guayaco. que es la más dura y densa de todas las maderas. El guayaco sólo se encuentra en la zona del Caribe. Esta madera pesa aproximadamente 1.280 kg/m' y tiene un contenido de resina de un 30% en volumen, por lo que es muy autolubricante, Al ser el grano densamente entrelazado. este material ofrece una alta resistencia al desgaste y compresión y resulta muy difícil de astillar. Tiene múltiples aplicaciones, pues el guayaco es capaz de resistir la acción destructiva de los ácidos débiles, álcalis, aceites, fósforo líquido, productos blanqueadores, de alimentación, drogas y cosméticos.

Alrededor de 1930 empezaron a realizarse algunos progresos importantes en el campo de los metales para antifricción. En un solo cojinete se combinan hoy distintas composiciones que constituyen algunos de los sistemas más logrados. Este paso viene determinado por la teoría de la fricción, ampliamente aceptada, que dice que la substancia ideal para cojinetes debe tener cierta dureza y resistencia, pero también una superficie blanda fácilmente deformable.

La goma ha resultado ser un material extremadamente bueno para cojinetes, en especial cuando el lubricante puede contener abrasivos. Los cojinetes de goma tienen gran aplicación en las bocinas de popa marinas, en los cangilones de las dragas. en ciertas bombas centrífugas y en los ejes de las bombas para pozos profundos. La goma empleada es un compuesto de alta resistencia, de estructura similar a las cubiertas de rueda de automóvil Estos cojinetes rinden el máximo con lubricación de agua que sirve tanto de refrigerante como de lubricante.

El hierro fundido es uno de los materiales más antiguos para cojinetes En la antigüedad ya se utilizaba en la India y en China. Con el advenimiento de maquinaria más compleja en la evolución industrial, el hierro fundido llegó a ser un material corriente para cojinete, y todavía se utiliza cuando se destina a un uso relativamente ligero.

Cuando, debido a la falta de espacio o inaccesibilidad para la lubricación, no son prácticos los Cojinetes normales de metal, se emplean con frecuencia cojinetes porosos.Estos tienen vacíos del 16-36% de su volumen. Estos huecos se llenan de lubricante por un sistema de vacío. Durante su funcionamiento proporcionan una cantidad ilimitada de lubricante a la superficie de frotamiento entre el gorrón y el soporte. Estos cojinetes son, en general, satisfactorios para cargas ligeras y velocidades moderadas.

Investigaciones recientes en ciertos campos han demostrado. Aunque parezca extraño, que materiales muy duros pueden tener características adecuadas para cojinetes en aplicaciones especiales. Se utilizan materiales como Stellite, Carboloy. Colmonoy, Hastelloy y Alundum, A causa de su dureza, estos cojinetes deben ser extremadamente suaves y su geometría perfecta, pues existen pocas posibilidades de que se corrijan faltas de alineación por desgaste.

*Lubricantes para cojinetes.
*
 Los aceites de Petróleo y las grasas han sido reforzados con aditivos químicos a fin de que puedan reducir el desgaste en los elementos de maquinaria sometidos a un serio esfuerzo tales como engranajes y levas. Esos aditivos químicos pueden ser naftenato de plomo, cloro, azufre, fósforo o materias similares. De ordinario se utilizan como aditivos compuestos que contienen estos elementos para formar, por reacción con la superficie del metal. cloruros, sulfuros y fosfuros que tienen una baja resistencia al cizallamiento y protegen la superficie del desgaste y la abrasión.

El factor más importante para establecer las características de rendimiento del cojinete lo constituye a menudo el método de engrase y la cantidad del mismo. Por ejemplo, al faltar el lubricante, el gorrón y el cojinete frotan uno contra el otro en seco. La fricción y el desgaste son relativamente altos, el coeficiente de rozamiento de un ele de acero al frotar con un cojinete de bronce, por ej., puede ser en seco de 0.3. Si están lubricados. aunque sólo sea en pequeña cantidad, el aceite se reparte por las superficies y, según sea su composición química. el coeficiente puede ser reducido a 0.1. Si el cojinete se engrasa en abundancia, de manera que haya incluso un exceso, es posible lograr una película de presión constante en el espacio libre. Estas presiones pueden ser suficientes para soportar una carga considerable y mantener separadas las superficies flotantes del cojinete Éste es el tipo de cojinete clásico de un cigüeña de motor de automóvil. Las presiones de estos cojinetes alcanzan y exceden los 175 kg/cm, y con algún cuidado las piezas duran casi indefinidamente. siempre que el aceite esté limpio y libre de partículas abrasivas y que los materiales no se deterioren por fatiga, desgaste o corrosión.

Los tipos de engrasadores que en general resultan insuficientes para lograr una película fluida continua son, por ej, las aceiteras, los engrasadores de goteo y los cojinetes con empaquetadura y con estopa de fieltro.

Los tipos de engrase que proporcionan una lubricación abundante son los sistemas de anillos, lubricación por baño y engrase a presión. El coeficiente de fricción de un cojinete con una película fluida continua puede llegar a ser sólo de 0,001. 

*Cojinetes hidrodinámicos de película fluida.*

Si las superficies de los cojinetes pueden mantenerse separadas, el lubricante no necesita un agente oleaginoso (grasa, aceite o sebo). En consecuencia, se encuentran muchas aplicaciones extremas en las que los cojinetes de película fluida funcionan con lubricantes consistentes en agua, ácidos altamente corrosivos, metales molidos, vapor, gasolina, refrigerantes líquidos, mercurio, gases. etc. La autogeneración de presión en tales cojinetes tiene lugar sea cual sea el lubricante empleado, pero la presión máxima que se genera depende de la viscosidad del lubricante, Así, por ej. la capacidad de carga máxima de un cojinete lubricado por gas es mucho menor que la de un cojinete lubricado por líquido  El porcentaje está en proporción directa a la viscosidad.

Gran parte de las investigaciones se refieren al funcionamiento de la maquinaria a temperaturas extremas. En las zonas bajas puede tratarse de 240' C. En las máximas se prevé que algunos aparatos pueden llegar a funcionar a 1.000-1.500 C. El gas es el único lubricante conocido con posibilidades de Ser empleado en temperaturas extremas. Debido a que la viscosidad de gas es muy baja, la fricción que resulta en el cojinete es, por tanto, de un orden inferior. Por ello las maquinas lubricadas por gas pueden funcionar a temperaturas extremadamente altas al no representar un serio problema el mantener los cojinetes refrigerados. Se ha logrado hacer funcionar hasta a 433.000 r.p.m. un rotor con cojinetes de lubricación gaseosa.

El principio de autogeneración de presión se aplica tanto a cojinetes de empuje como a cojinetes de línea, Una de las primeras aplicaciones industriales del tipo de cojinetes autogeneradores fueron los axiales de patín oscilante. Es indispensable el gran valor de los cojinetes de empuje con zapata oscilante por su baja fricción y gran regularidad.

*Cojinetes hidrostáticos de película fluida.* 

Los cojinetes cerradas, o casquillos del tipo presión autogenerada, funcionan con un alto grado de rendimiento y regularidad una vez alcanzadas las revoluciones de régimen, Sin embargo. cuando la velocidad del gorrón es demasiado baja para mantener una película fluida continua, o cuando al arrancar, parar o invertir la marcha se rompe la película, la fricción aumenta y se acelera el desgaste del cojinete. Esta situación puede ser eliminada introduciendo aceite a alta presión entre el espacio del fondo del gorrón y el mismo cojinete. Si la presión y el caudal están en la proporción correcta, el eje hallará levantado y sostenido por una película de aceite, tanto si gira como si está parado  El rozamiento puede descender a una décima parte de su valor original o aun menos, y en ciertas clases de máquinas pesadas en las que el par disponible es moderado puede representar la diferencia entre ponerse en marcha o no arrancar. Este tipo de lubricación se llama lubricación hidrostática. y aplicada de la manera indicada a los cojinetes de bolas se denomina flotación en aceite. Los condensadores sincrónicos necesitan la flotación en aceite cuando e! conjunto es de gran tamaño.

 Los cojinetes de los trenes de laminación pueden ser equipados con sustentación de aceite para reducir la fricción cuando los laminadores están bajo carga. A veces el sistema hidrostático se utiliza de agujero de manera continua en cojinetes sobrecargados que no logran mantener una película de aceite o de presión automática normal.

La lubricación hidrostática en forma de cojinetes de apoyo ha sido utilizada en varias máquinas para soportar el empuje. Puede conseguirse un empuje axial este o no el eje girando, y puede mantenerse una separación completa entre las superficies en fricción.

Se han hecho flotar con éxito grandes estructuras sobre cojinetes de tipo hidrostático. Por ejemplo, e telescopio Hale de 200 pulgadas de Monte Palomar pesa unas 450 t,. no obstante, el coeficiente de fricción de sistema completo de soporte, debido al cojinete de tipo hidrostático, es inferior a 0,000004. La potencia requerida extremadamente pequeña y basta un motor de 1/12 CV para hacer rodar el telescopio cuando se efectúan investigaciones. Los cojinetes hidrostáticos suelen emplearse en grandes antenas de radiotelescopios y radar, algunas de las cuales deben soportar esfuerzos de 2.000  o más, teniendo en cuenta la fuerza del viento, así como el peso muerto. Existe el precedente de la construcción por la Asociación de Universidades Norteamericanas de un conjunto de este tipo con un disco parabólico o antena de 43 m de diámetro en Creen Bank (V¡rginia occidental).

*Rodamientos.
*
 La experiencia demuestra que la resistencia al rodamiento es mucho menor que la resistencia al deslizamiento. La carretilla de mano, la de equipajes de dos ruedas y aparatos semejantes son ejemplos evidentes de la reducción de fricción. Con el uso de la rueda, las cajas pesadas y objetos similares se mueven fácilmente introduciendo rodillos bajo la base de sustentación de la carga mientras se empuja la cara u objeto, Los egipcios. al construir las pirámides, transportaron con rodillos enormes bloques de piedra desde la cantera al lugar de construcción, Este principio, que ha tenido una enorme difusión, se usa en el Cojinete de elementos rodantes o rodamiento.

La primera aplicación importante de estos cojinetes se hizo en la bicicleta y su empleo llegó al máximo poco antes del año 1900. En el desarrollo del automóvil los cojinetes de bolas y de rodillos resultaron ideales para muchas aplicaciones. y hoy son ampliamente utilizados en casi toda clase de maquinaria.

Constitución- Estos cojinetes se caracterizan por sus bolas o cilindros. confinados entre un aro interior y Otro exterior. De ordinario las bolas o rodillos están separados uniformemente por una aula o separador. Los elementos rodantes son los más importantes porque transmiten las cargas de las piezas móviles de la máquina a los soportes fijos. Las bolas son esféricas. pero los rodillos pueden ser cilindros rectos o adoptar Corma de barril, cono u otras, según la aplicación. Los aros. o pistas de rodamiento. proporcionan a las bolas o a los rodillos superficies suaves, duras y precisas de rodamiento. Algunos tiros de cojinete se fabrican sin separadores. Otros sólo tienen el anillo interior o exterior y   los rodamientos actúan directamente sobre un eje o un casquillo, bien templado y rectificado.

Estos cojinetes pueden ser clasificados. de acuerdo con su función, en tres grupos:  cojinetes radiales. axiales o de empuje y de contacto angular. Los cojinetes radiales están diseñados para soportar una carga en un sentido perpendicular al eje de rotación. No obstante. algunos cojinetes radiales, son también capaces de soportar cierta carga de empuje, esto es, una carga paralela al eje de rotación que tiende a empujar en sentido axial. De todos modos, algunos cojinetes se diseñan para aguantar solamente cargas axiales. Los. cojinetes de contacto angular están proyectados y fabricados para soportar cargas de empuje pesadas y también cargas radiales.

Duración. Una característica única de los rodamientos es que su vida útil no está determinada por el desgaste, sino por la fatiga de las superficies de trabajo que soportan las tensiones repetitivas de trabajo normal. Los daños debidos a la fatiga se manifiestan por un cuarteamiento y un picado progresivos de las superficies del aro de rodamiento y elementos rodantes, lo que constituye la razón básica para determinar el término de utilización de estos cojinetes o su Vida útil

Como la carga en un comete determina la intensidad del esfuerzo en las superficies de los aros de rodamiento y elementos rodantes, si se aumenta la carga disminuirá la duración del cojinete, y viceversa. Esto se acostumbra expresar con el siguiente enunciado: la vida del cojinete es inversamente proporcional al cubo de la carga. Así pues el doblar la carga reducirá la duración del cojinete ocho veces.

Por lo tanto, la duración de un cojinete bajo una carga dada vendrá expresada por un número determinado de revoluciones. Según la utilización de este numero total de revoluciones. la Vida del cojinete será corta o larga; la duración es inversamente proporcional a la velocidad. El cálculo de duración es una predicción basada en resultados obtenidos probando gran numero de cojinetes idénticos bajo cargas y a velocidades iguales. Algunos rodamientos pueden diferir de un valor tomado como base estadística. pero los fabricantes, al establecer sus características. han seguido la ley de promedios estadísticos Por ejemplo. algunos constructores especifican datos de velocidad v carga para sus cojinetes basados en 3,000 horas de trabajo. El fabricante que utilice 3.000 horas corno dato de duración prevista presume que al menos el 90% de los cojinetes durarán 3.000 horas en las condiciones de carga y velocidad especificadas. Basándonos en promedios estadísticos, esto significa. sin embargo, que el 10% de los cojinetes fallarán antes de alcanzar la duración prevista de 3,000 horas, el 50% alcanzarán cinco veces la vida designada y unos pocos llegarán a alcanzar 20-30 veces la Vida prevista de 3,000 horas.

Características Los diferentes tipos de rodamientos se pueden identificar denominándolos según sus características más generales. Un cojinete libre o de tipo magneto es útil cuando se debe desmontar frecuentemente. El aro de rodamiento exterior se introduce firmemente en el bastidor, y el interior puede calarse al eje. Un colinere permite que se usen más bolas en el cojinete que las que se Ven en otros y de esta manera soportar cargas radiales más pesadas. No obstante. a causa del alojamiento poco profundo de las bolas sólo deberá usarse para cargas de empuje ligeras. Si el empuje es en un sentido, el cojinete ha de montarse con la muesca de entrada Cuera de la dirección de empuje. Los cojinetes radiales de doble fila de bolas con gargantas profundas admiten cargas radiales y de empuje más pesadas que un cojinete simple de las mismas dimensiones. Los cojinetes interiores autocentrantes de doble fila  se pueden usar para cargas radiales pesadas cuando se requiera la alineación automática. La característica de autoalineación no debe usarse para corregir un diseño o montaje deficientes, pues la falta de alineación excesiva daña el cojinete. Las cargas de empuje han de ser ligeras porque son sostenidas por una sola fila de bolas. Los cojinetes de contacto angular sirven para un empuje máximo y cargas radiales modestas. Pueden ser montados uno contra otro como cojinetes dúplex y soportar el empuje en ambas direcciones Para disminuir el movimiento axial de estés cojinetes y del eje que los retiene, pueden presentarse para evitar cualquier aflojamiento o juego.

*MUELLE MECANICO*

Elemento de maquina para la acumulación de energía en función de la traslación. El volante, al contrario, es un instrumento para el almacenamiento de energía según la velocidad angular. La fuerza aplicada a un muelle le obliga a deformarse a través de cierto desplazamiento, absorbiendo de esta manera energía. Un muelle puede tener cualquier forma y estar hecho de cualquier material elástico. Incluso los fluidos pueden comportarse como muelles de compresión, y realmente lo hacen en los sistemas de presión de fluidos. La mayoría de los muelles mecánicos adoptan unas formas especificas y conocidas, como los muelles helicoidales y los planos o ballestas. Todos los elementos mecánicos se comportan hasta cierto punto como muelles debido a las propiedades elásticas de los materiales de construcción de maquinas. 

*APLICACIONES DE MUELLES.*

La energía puede ser acumulada en un muelle para muchos usos: para ser liberada luego, para ser absorbida en el instante de aparecer la energía, etc.

Energía Motriz. Uno de los primeros y todavía más frecuentes usos de los muelles son para el suministro de energía motriz a un mecanismo. Ejemplos comunes son los muelles de relojes de bolsillo y otros, motores para juguetes, y los resortes para de las válvulas de un motor de automóviles. En estos, la energía se suministra al muelle por la aplicación de una fuerza a través de un mecanismo adecuado para deflectar o deformar el muelle, y se almacena en este por la misma acción. La energía es liberada del muelle al permitirle empujar (como en el caso de las válvulas) o torcer (como en el reloj) un mecanismo a través de un desplazamiento requerido.

Movimiento de Retorno. Un caso especial del muelle como fuente de energía motriz es su uso para devolver a sus posiciones originales mecanismos que se han desplazado, como en el dispositivo que cierra una puerta, el muelle en el seguidor de leva abierta y el muelle como contrapeso. Hasta cierto límite los muelles de los vehículos de transporte pertenecen a esta categoría. Se proyectan para mantener el coche a un cierto nivel con respecto al camino o los raíles, y lo vuelven a la misma posición cuando han sido desplazados por fuerzas aplicadas.

Amortiguador de Choque. Con frecuencia, un muelle en forma de un bloque de material muy elástico, tal como caucho, absorbe el choque en un mecanismo. Por ejemplo, las cuatro patas de una prensa taladro están apoyadas en cuatro bloques de caucho. Los tacos de caucho impiden que las fuerzas de inercia procedentes del cierre de las mandíbulas del troquel sean transmitidas a través de las patas al suelo, a semejanza de un golpe o un martillazo. Con los tacos de caucho debajo de las patas de la prensa, la fuerza se descarga en el suelo con relativa lentitud y no se percibe ningún choque. A medida que aceleración del bloque del troquel tiende a cero, y los tacos de caucho que actúan como muelles que fueron deprimidos por el golpe de la prensa. La  prensa entera se mueve de arriba abajo con relación al suelo: pero seleccionando de modo adecuado el taco de goma, la constante elástica es tal, que este movimiento resulta pequeño.

Control de Vibraciones. Los muelles desempeñan un papel importante en el control de vibraciones, suministrando flexibilidad necesaria en el soporte del mecanismo vibrante y las fuerzas opuestas necesarias, como resultado de su reflexión. Para controlar la vibración del cuerpo o masa del mecanismo tiene que encontrarse suspendido libremente, de modo que engendre fuerzas opuestas a la fuerza de vibración. Dichas fuerzas opuesta tienden anular la suma de las fuerzas del cuerpo vibrante. Existen montajes que absorben las vibraciones en gran escala de tamaño y de constantes de muelles para satisfacer la mayor parte de los requisitos. Estos no anulan la vibración, que es función de la velocidad y el equilibrio del mecanismo, sino más bien disminuyen al mínimo su efecto sobre la armazón de la maquina o su soporte.

Medida de Fuerza. Los muelles se han usado durante mucho tiempo en sencillos aparatos para pesar. Por lo común, la medida exacta de pesos se asocia con dispositivos a base de pesas muertas o balanzas, pero las balanzas modernas provistas de muelles han encontrado una aceptación y una aprobación amplia en el comercio. Muelles muy exactos para cargas pesadas se usan para calibrar maquinas de ensayo y en básculas de muelles que se colocan sobre el gancho de las grúas para pesar los materiales o los aparatos a la vez que son levantados. Los muelles calibrados con mucha precisión se utilizan en instrumentos tales como medidores eléctricos y de presión.

Anillos de Retención. Un elemento de maquina relativamente moderno en el cual la función del muelle se emplea como medio de sujeción es el aro de retención o de ajuste. Este dispositivo es un aro hendido de sección transversal cuadrada, rectangulares u otras especies. Encaja dentro de una ranura sobre una superficie cilíndrica o en un hueco y permanecen en posición por su fuerza elástica. Un anillo de retención impide o restringe el movimiento axial relativo entre el árbol o el hueco interno, y las piezas colocadas sobre el árbol, o dentro del hueco.

*TIPOS DE MUELLES.*

De acuerdo con su forma, los muelles pueden clasificarse en seis tipos principales. Estos son: planos o ballestas, helicoidales, espirales, barras de torsión, muelles de discos y muelles de fuerza constante.

*Muelles Planos o Ballestas.* Un muelle plano es una viga en voladizo, cuya reflexión se hace elevando bajo carga. Un extremo del muelle plano esta por lo general anclado con firmeza en la armadura de la maquina, y el otro extremo se enlaza con los elementos móviles de la maquina mediante un enlace articulado. La fuerza puede ser de tracción o de compresión, sin modificación del diseño. Esta cualidad para tirar-empujar es la gran ventaja del muelle plano, junto con el hecho de que una gran cantidad de energía puede almarcenarse en un espacio reducido.

*Muelle Helicoidal.* El muelle helicoidal se compone en esencia de una barra o alambre de sección transversal uniforme enrollada en hélice. La ultima vuelta (o las ultimas) a cada extremo del muelle esta modificada para formar una superficie plana perpendicular al eje de la hélice, y entonces la fuerza puede aplicarse en el sentido de compresión de las espiras. Los extremos del muelle helicoidal pueden ser modificados en ganchos u ojales, de modo que se puede aplicar fuerza en el sentido de tracción. Por lo común, es necesario diseñar los muelles helicoidales de manera que se transmita la fuerza, ya sea por tracción, ya sea por compresión, pero no de las dos formas para el mismo muelle. Cuando se presentan fuerzas de sentido opuestos en un mecanismo de muelle, es mejor usar el muelle plano, el de barra o en algunos caso el de disco.

*Muelle Espiral.* En un muelle espiral, la barra o el alambre del muelle esta enrollado en forma de una espiral de Arquímedes en un plano. Cada extremo de esta se fija al enlace que aplica a la fuerza en el mecanismo.

Un muelle espiral es único en cuanto que puede ser deflectado en uno u otro sentido o en una combinación de los dos. Cuando los extremos del muelle espiral son deflectados por fuerzas perpendiculares al plano de la espiral, esta se tuerce según una hélice cónica. Para mejor estabilidad y comodidad de aplicar fuerzas, el muelle muchas veces se transforma en una espiral plana.

Un muelle espiral también puede tener las fuerzas en sentido tangente a la espiral, como en el muelle del reloj. La espiral se enrolla de forma bastante abierta, y la fuerza tangencial de tracción sobre aquella tiende a juntar los espacios entre las vueltas sucesivas. El muelle actúa como una viga curvándose hasta un radio menor y almacenando de este modo energía.

*Barra de Torsión.* Un muelle-barra de torsión consiste en un árbol o una barra de sección uniforme. Almacena energía cuando se gira un extremo con relación al otro. Se usan en el sistema de suspensión del bastidor de los vehículos automóviles moderno.

*Muelle de Disco.* Cuando existen fuerzas grandes y el espacio es limitado, se puede utilizar el muelle de disco, aunque por lo general su diseño y construcción son caros. Consiste en un disco o una arandela apoyada en una superficie exterior por dos fuerzas: una distribuida sobre un soporte o un calzo adecuado y otra opuesta sobre el centro o eje del disco.

Para obtener deflexiones mayores pueden apilarse varios discos, transmitiéndose las fuerzas de cada uno al siguiente a través de collares internos y externos.

*Muelles de Fuerza Constante.* Muchos mecanismos exigen que se les aplique una fuerza constante, independiente del desplazamiento. El equilibrio de masas que se mueven verticalmente contra la fuerza de gravedad es un ejemplo típico. El muelle Negator proporciona una fuerza constante de esta clase; utiliza una banda o cinta plana de acero enrollado apretadamente. Cuando el extremo exterior libre es extendido dejando girar la bobina en su eje o perno, el muelle presenta una fuerza constante de recuperación.

*PROYECTO DE LOS MUELLES.*

Cada tipo de muelle tiene su forma especial y sus cálculos. Son comunes a todos los tipos de muelles las propiedades básicas de la elasticidad de los materiales. Dentro del límite de elasticidad de un material, la relación de fuerza aplicada a al reflexión obtenida es constante (Ley de Hooke). Los muelles pueden ser diseñados para obtener una relación variable. Esta relación es el índice o la constante del muelle.

El proyecto viene limitado sobre todo por la carga admisible de los materiales y por el espacio. Cuando los muelles de compresión y de tracción están expuestos a ciclos de frecuencia muy altas, la resonancia puede causar una carga concentrada elevada y tener como resultado una ruptura prematura por fatiga. La resonancia es la imposibilidad de que todas las partes del muelle deflecten a la vez, debido a al inercia propia de las espiras. Este fenómeno se encuentra estrechamente ligado a al frecuencia natural del muelle, y este debe proyectarse de tal modo que su frecuencia natural y su frecuencia de funcionamiento sean tan diferentes  como la practica permita.

*CORREAS TRAPEZOIDALES.
*
Correas, generalmente sin fin, de sección transversal trapecial, proyectadas para que corran por una polea o roldana con una ranura en forma de V. Estas correas se hacen de compuestos a base de caucho o derivados, cuerdas de algodón y tejidos. Suministran una transmisión de energía silenciosa; ocupan poco volumen y amortiguan las sacudidas y funcionan con una tensión inicial pequeña y baja presión de apoyo. El efecto de cuña de la correa en la garganta de la polea permite transmitir más potencia que con una correa plana de la misma anchura.

Solo los lados angulares de la correa de transmisión trapezoidal deben estar en contacto con la polea. Debido a esta particularidad, apenas se requiere un pequeño ajuste para compensar el alargamiento y el desgaste. Con objeto de asegurar un contacto adecuado, la correa debe ser de una longitud apropiada para permitir una holgura mínima de unos 3 mm entre su parte inferior y el fondo de la garganta de la polea. El ángulo comprendido por la correa es aproximadamente de 40 y los lados son ligeramente cóncavos para permitir el abombamiento por la tensión en la garganta de la polea. El ángulo comprendido por esta es menor que el de la correa. Las distancias entre centros recomendadas para las transmisiones de correas trapezoidales varían entre superior al diámetro de la polea mayor a inferior a la suma de los diámetros de las dos poleas, aunque pueden emplearse distancias mayores y menores. La relación de velocidad es inversamente proporcional a los diámetros del circulo primitivo de las poleas, siendo el diámetro primitivo aproximadamente igual al diámetro exterior de la polea menos el espesor de la correa.

Las transmisiones múltiples de correas trapezoidales, consistentes en correas separadas en gargantas paralelas, se emplean cuando la potencia que se transmite supera la capacidad de una sola. Las poleas motoras y movidas de transmisiones múltiples tienen gargantas separadas para cada correa, con objeto de mantener una pequeña holgura entre las correas paralelas. Para que exista distribución equitativa de esfuerzo entre cada correa de una transmisión múltiple, las correas deben ser semejantes; por ejemplo, no deben montarse correas nuevas con otras viejas.

*POLEA*

Rueda con una llanta plana, abombada o acanalada, utilizada en combinación con un cable, correa o cadena para transmitir movimiento. Las poleas para uso con correa trapezoidal y accionamiento de cable tienen superficies acanaladas y se llaman normalmente garruchas. Una combinación de cuerdas, poleas y bloques de poleas dispuestos para obtener una multiplicación de fuerzas, como en los dispositivos para elevación de carga, se denominan polipasto.

*Construcción de Poleas.* Las poleas están fabricadas de hierro fundido, acero, madera o latón. Las poleas de hierro fundido, de una sola pieza, pueden tener el cubo enterizo o partido. Las que tienen cubos enteros se sujetan al árbol con chavetas, tornillos de presión o con una combinación de los dos. Las que tienen cubos partidos están provistas de pernos afianzadores que, cuando se aprietan, aseguran el cubo sobre el árbol. Normalmente, tales poleas tienen 6 brazos o rayos de ruedas; las más pequeñas solo presentan 4 brazos; las de más de 150 cm de diámetro pueden tener 8 brazos. También se emplean las poleas partidas, formadas por dos secciones atornilladas juntas en el cubo y llanta. Son preferibles las poleas partidas o con el cubo partido cuando la anchura de la superficie de la polea excede de 25 cm. Cuando la anchura de la llanta de la polea supera los 50 o 60 cm, pueden usarse dos series de brazos para dar mayor apoyo a la llanta. Las poleas de superficie de madera son más ligeras que las de hierro fundido y tienen mejor transmisión de potencia en los accionamientos de correa plana. Las poleas hechas de laminas de acero son ligeras y están libres de las tensiones residuales que se pueden presentar en las fundidas. Son económicas y tienen menor deslizamiento que una poleada hierro fundido equivalente. El latón puede usarse en poleas pequeñas, particularmente en las de correas redondas y cuerdas.

La máxima velocidad recomendable de la llanta para las poleas enteras de hierro fundido es de 1,500 m por minuto. Las poleas partidas deberían limitarse al 50-60% de esta velocidad. Las poleas de acero, aunque sujetas a variación por las diferencias de diseño y construcción, deberían limitarse generalmente a velocidades de llanta de 1,800 m por minuto.

*APLICACIONES DE LAS POLEAS.*

Cuando un accionamiento de correa deba ser capaz de proporcionar varias velocidades diferentes del árbol conducido con una velocidad única del árbol conductor, pueden usarse poleas escalonadas o cónicas. Los diámetros  de tales poleas deben proporcionar la relación de velocidad deseada y mantener la tensión de correa necesaria para cualquier escalón. Tales accionamiento están dispuestos frecuentemente de manera que, para una velocidad determinada de polea motriz, la velocidad de la polea conducida aumenta en razón geométrica por cada escalón. Cuando se usan poleas escalonadas en un accionamiento de correas cruzada, la suma de los diámetros para cualquier escalón debe ser la misma para cualquier otro escalón. A menudo en la practica se diseñan un par de poleas escalonadas que tengan las mismas dimensiones. Cuando se utilizan tales poleas, la relación de la velocidad del eje motor N y la velocidad de las poleas conducidas a cada lado del escalón medio es N= (n3 n7)1/2. Las variaciones de velocidad de un accionamiento por correa se pueden obtener usando conos de velocidad en vez de poleas escalonadas. Se parecen a los conos escalonados, con la diferencia de que son ligeramente cónicos en lugar de escalonados. El diámetro de acción de un cono para cualquier posición de correa es el del centro de la correa. Los conos se trazan calculando varios diámetros, de la misma manera que para las poleas escalonadas, marcando estas distancias iguales en el eje de la polea y trazando después una línea suave entre ellas. Cuando se usan los conos de velocidad, la correa debe ser guiada al aproximarse al cono para evitar que tienda a subir hacia el extremo mayor de la polea.

En la poleas planas (que tienen el mismo diámetro en toda la superficie) existe una tendencia a que la correa se salga de la polea si los ejes están algo desalineados. Aunque pueden usarse guías en cada borde de la correa cuando entra en la polea, una polea abombada corregirá este problema como menores desgastes. Una polea abombada puede ser de corte transversal esférico o cónico. En ella la correa tiende a llegar al punto de diámetro máximo, que es el centro. De esta manera se centra por sí misma sobre la polea. La magnitud del abombamiento es generalmente pequeña; con frecuencia representa el 1/96 de la anchura de la superficie de la polea, pero los valores empleados oscilan entre 1/20 en las correas de cuero y 1/150 en las correas de algodón. A velocidades de correa más alta se necesita menos abombamiento que a velocidades menores. Para evitar la excesiva oscilación de la correa de derecha a izquierda por la superficie de la polea, solo debería abombarse una polea de cada pareja.

Las poleas fija y loca se utilizan cuando el árbol de accionamiento debe permanecer en movimiento mientras el eje conducido entra en reposo. La polea fija esta sujeta el árbol conducido por una chaveta o tornillo de presión. La polea loca, de diámetro ligeramente menor, gira libremente en el árbol conducido, pero se mantiene en su lugar por medio del cubo de la polea fija y un aro en el árbol. 

Las garruchas para accionamiento de cable, coma las usadas en los accionamientos de cuerda de cáñamo, se parecen a las poleas para cuerdas trapezoidales; la cuerda se acuña en las ranuras y entra en contacto con los lados más bien que con el fondo de la ranura. Se usa también una ranura curvada con un sistema de cable múltiple. El cable descansa en el fondo de una garrucha loca. Una garrucha para cable metálico puede tener el fondo de la ranura revestido de goma o de un material parecido.

*EJE*

Elemento de maquina en forma de barra, a veces hueca, que atraviesa uno o varios cuerpos giratorios, solidarios o no con él, y a los que sirve de sostén en su movimiento. Fabricados partiendo de barras de metal de varias longitudes y mecanizados con ciertas dimensiones se emplean en una gran variedad de formas y aplicaciones. Debido a que los ejes soportan cargas y transmiten potencia, están sujetos a los esfuerzos y deformaciones de las piezas de maquina. Se han ideado ciertos métodos normalizados para determinar las características del material y las medidas para una construcción y funcionamiento seguro y económico.

Los eje empleados en distintas finalidades reciben nombres específicos, aunque de modo fundamental todas las aplicaciones comprenden la transmisión de un par de fuerza.

*EJE DE SUSPENSION.*

La conexión primaria entre una rueda y una carcasa constituye un eje. Puede consistir simplemente en una pieza redonda de un lado a otro de un carro sobre el que giran las ruedas. De la misma manera, los ejes de vagones de ferrocarril son grandes barras de acero que soportan el chasis del vagón sobre cojinetes colocados en los extremos, después de las ruedas. Generalmente, los ejes solo trabajan a flexión, como los ejes posteriores de los automóviles, también trabajan a torsión.

*TIPOS DE EJES.*

Los ejes traseros en los automóviles norteamericanos son generalmente del tipo no suspendidos en los cuales la envolvente del eje trasero soporta los arboles transmisorios derecho e izquierdo, a cuyos extremos exteriores van montadas las ruedas.

Los ejes traseros en muchos automóviles europeos son del tipo suspendido, en los cuales la envolvente de los engranajes del eje se fija a la carrocería o bastidor, mientras que las ruedas y los extremos de los arboles motores se unen mediante conexiones al bastidor, a la carrocería o al alojamiento de la transmisión central. Un eje suspendido que ha encontrado gran aceptación ha sido el del tipo oscilante, en el cual la estructura que sostiene cada rueda oscila desde un punto central; un ejemplo es el vehículo Mercedes – Benz.

Cada tipo de eje trasero presenta sus propias características, que pueden convenir más según las condiciones de las carreteras.

Por regla general, el eje de tipo no suspendido resulta más sencillo y barato; facilita una alineación mayor de las ruedas traseras y permite una disposición más sencilla tendente a disminuir el descenso de las partes traseras del coche en la aceleración o reducir la elevación del mismo extremo trasero en el frenado. El eje suspendido permite la reducción del peso no suspendido en las ruedas traseras, lo que se considera, en general, una ventaja en malas carreteras. Permite así mismo reducir el túnel de alojamiento de la transmisión en el piso del coche. Los coches provistos de ejes traseros suspendidos tienden a transmitir más ruido a la carrocería que los del tipo no suspendido, a menos que se tomen precauciones especialmente de aislamiento.

*DISPOSICION CONSTRUCTIVA GENERAL.*

El dibujo adjunto se muestra un eje trasero americano típico. El alojamiento, que soporta los arboles transmisorios en sus extremos exteriores, y el soporte de la transmisión se construyen generalmente de chapa estampada.

Las ruedas traseras, cubos y neumáticos se fijan a los extremos de los brazos del eje del tipo vivo, así llamados porque giran. Los arboles del eje se apoyan sobre cojinetes en los extremos exteriores del alojamiento mediante cojinetes de bolas, cada uno de los cuales soporta la carga radial y axial, o mediante cojinetes de rodillos cónicos, cada uno de los cuales soporta la carga radial y axial hacia fuera, siendo la interna transmitida a través del árbol del eje, de una pieza central de empuje y, finalmente, a través del otro árbol del eje a su cojinete  externo.

El soporte interior de cada árbol del eje se encuentra a unas ranuras de cada engranaje lateral del diferencial, que lleva un cojinete de apoyo en la caja del diferencial. Este tipo de eje llamado semiflotante, transmite el par y las cargas de las ruedas en su extremo exterior. 

*EJE SECUNDARIO.*

El el eje que, siendo paralelo al principal, es accionado por este. A menudo el eje secundario esta accionado por engranajes y,  por lo tanto, gira en dirección contraria al eje principal. Los ejes secundarios se emplean por transmisiones por engranajes para obtener cambios de velocidad y de par al transmitir potencia de un eje a otro.

*EJE INTERMEDIARIO.
*
Cuando se utiliza un eje secundario como eje auxiliar entre otros dos, se denomina eje intermediario.

*EJE DE TRANSMISION.
*
Uno o más ejes unidos por acoplamientos empleados para transmitir potencia desde, por ejemplo, un motor a una maquina situada lejos de este. Un solo motor puede mover muchos ejes de transmisión, los cuales, a su vez, se conectan de forma múltiple a distintas maquinas que forman un proceso. Las correas accionan las poleas para transmitir un momento de un eje a otro y desde este a la maquina. Los embragues y acoplamientos controlan la transmisión de potencia desde los ejes.

*El suministro de potencia a las maquinas de un taller ha evolucionado.* En lugar del antiguo eje central de transmisión se utiliza un accionamiento individual por motor independiente en cada maquina. De esta manera, en la planta industrial moderna ha desaparecido el eje central de transmisión.

*Husillos.* Un eje corto se llama husillo. Puede ser pequeño, esbelto o cónico. Un husillo puede girar o permitir girar un cuerpo sobre él. El árbol de un torno se llama husillo.

*Pivote.* Es el extremo corto de un eje giratorio. El eje auxiliar de transmisión de un tractor constituye un ejemplo.

*Clases.* La mayoría de los ejes de transmisión son rígidos y soportan cargas de flexión sin flecha apreciable. Algunos ejes de transmisión son muy flexibles y se emplean para transmitir movimientos en dirección según se desee.

*Ejes Macizos.* La forma normal del eje es la barra maciza. Comercialmente se encuentran barras de hasta 150 mm de diámetro; se produce por laminado en caliente y estirado en frío. Para tamaños mayores se necesita un laminado  especial. Particularmente en los ejes macizos, el eje se hace escalonado para proporcionar una mayor resistencia en su parte central, con un diámetro mínimo en los extremos de los cojinetes. Estos escalonamientos  permiten la sujeción de las distintas partes que forman la parte giratoria o rotor.

*Ejes Huecos. *Con el fin de reducir el peso, los ejes macizos se taladran en su interior o se emplean tubos. Los ejes  huecos también permiten su soporte interno o el funcionamiento de otro eje en su interior. El eje principal entre el compresor y la turbina de gas en un motor de reacción en aviación es hueco para permitir un eje interior, de reducción de velocidad, con necesidades mínimas de espacio y peso. Para mantener la misma resistencia en flexión y torsión un eje hueco tiene mayor diámetro que uno macizo,  pero su peso es inferior. 

*ENGRANAJES*

Elemento de máquina empleado para transmitir el movimiento entre ejes rotativos cuando la distancia entre centros de los ejes no es demasiado grande. Las ruedas dentadas aseguran una conducción positiva, manteniendo exactamente la relación de velocidad entre el eje conductor y el eje conducido, cualidad que a veces falta en el caso de transmisión por rozamiento, donde puede producirse rebajamiento. Aunque el movimiento transmitido por engranajes acoplados es cinemáticamente equivalente al de superficies rodantes idénticas a los cilindros primitivos de contacto de las ruedas dentadas, la acción de un diente sobre otro es una combinación de movimiento de rodadura y movimiento de deslizamiento. Cuando la distancia entre ejes es grande se emplean otros métodos de transmisión.

Los engranajes para transmitir potencia entre ejes pueden incluirse en tres categorías generales: los de ejes paralelos, los de ejes que se cortan y aquellos cuyos ejes no son paralelos ni se cortan. Son ejemplos los engranajes cilíndricos, los cónicos y los de tornillo sin fin. Respectivamente.

Características principales. Las figuras ilustran las principales características de las ruedas dentadas. Términos como circulo primitivo, círculo exterior y círculo de fondo, al ser geométricos, quedan definidos por las figuras.

Otras definiciones corrientes en engranajes son: addendum que es la distancia radial entre el círculo primitivo y el de cabeza; dedendum, distancia radial entre el círculo primitivo y el de fondo; cabeza, superficie del diente por fuera del círculo primitivo; flanco, superficie del diente entre el círculo primitivo y el de fondo; juego de fondo, diferencia entre el dcdendum y el addendum de la rueda conjugada; altura trabajo, la altura total menos el juego de fondo.

Los términos corrientes para describir ruedas dentadas son: punto primitivo, que es el punto de tangencia de los círculos primitivos de las dos ruedas engranadas; tangente común, la tangente a los círculos primitivos en el punto primitivo; punto de contacto, uno cualquiera en el que dos perfiles de dientes se toquen; línea de acción, la que pasando por el punto de contacto es normal a un par de dientes engranados; ángulo de presión, el existente entre la línea de acción y la tangente común; trayectoria de contacto. la línea formada por los sucesivos puntos de contacto de dos dientes; arco de acción, el de círculo primitivo a lo largo del cual el perfil de un diente se mueve desde el principio al fin del contacto con su perfil conjugado; arco de aproximación. el del círculo primitivo en el cual el perfil de un diente se mueve desde el primer contacto hasta llegar al contacto en el punto primitivo; ángulo de aproximación, es el correspondiente a este arco: arco de alejamiento, similar al arco de aproximación, pero desde el punto primitivo hasta el ultimo contacto. y relación de contacto, la del arco de acción al paso circular. La relación de contacto se puede definir como el número medio de dientes en contacto.

Los tamaños de los dientes de los engranajes se designan por su módulo. que es el número de veces que el diámetro del circulo primitivo expresado en mm contiene el número dientes. El circulo primitivo es aquel cuya periferia es la superficie de contacto o de un cilindro imaginario que transmitiese por contacto de rodadura el mismo movimiento que la rueda dentada. Una rueda con diámetro primitivo de 12O mm y cuyos dientes tuviesen un módulo de 3, tiene 40 dientes. El modulo M multiplicado por   es igual al paso circular.

La rueda más pequeña de dos engranajes es el piñón, que tiene el menor número de dientes y es el conductor en un reductor de velocidad. El número mínimo de dientes de un piñón de envolvente indispensable para que pueda girar sin interferencia viene determinado por el sistema de dentado. Se pueden construir piñones más pequeños si se admite una interferencia en los flancos de los dientes.

Juego. En el círculo primitivo, diferencia en exceso entre el espacio interdental de un engranaje y el espesor del diente de la rueda conjugada. Se puede determinar en el plano de rotación o para engranajes helicoidales en el plano normal a la inclinación del diente.

Si se desea que las ruedas dentadas engranadas no tengan fuego es necesario que las ruedas y su montaje presenten dimensiones perfectas. Para que no exista nunca juego en diversas condiciones de funcionamiento es imprescindible que todas las piezas tengan exactamente las mismas características térmicas de dilatación. Corno esto es muy difícil y además se necesita lubricación hay siempre holgura -   juego -  entre los dientes de los engranajes. La práctica corriente es reducir el grueso del diente de cada rueda en una cantidad igual a la mitad del juego deseado. Sin embargo. en el caso de una rueda dentada y un piñón pequeño se acostumbra reducir el espesor del diente sólo en la rueda dentada., dejando el piñón con su espesor de diente normal.

También se puede ajustar el juego haciendo ligeros cambios en la distancia entre centros de los engranajes. La acción de los dientes de engranajes de envolvente no varía por el juego o por una corrección de la distancia de centros: únicamente se produce un pequeño cambio en el ángulo de presión.

Acción del engranaje. La principal misión de los engranajes es cambiar la velocidad de rotación. Esta función queda definida por la relación de las velocidades de las ruedas dentadas engranadas. VR es el número de revoluciones N1 de la rueda conductora dividido por el número de revoluciones N2 de la rueda conducida en el mismo intervalo de tiempo. En engranajes de dientes T1 y T2, respectivamente.

VR = N1 / N2 = T2 / T1

Cuando dos superficies curvas, como las superficies engranadas de dos dientes de ruedas dentadas, están en contacto transmisor hay una relación de velocidad definida entre los dos engranajes. Las velocidades angulares de los dos engranajes son inversamente proporcionales a los segmentos en que queda dividida la línea de centros por otra línea que. pasando por su punto de contacto, es normal a sus superficies. en ese punto. Para mantener una relación constante de velocidad angular entre dos cuerpos que están en transmisión por contacto es necesario que la perpendicular común a los perfiles en el punto de contacto corte la línea de centros en un punto fijo, el punto primitivo. Este enunciado está considerado frecuentemente como la ley fundamental de la función del diente de los engranajes. El contacto por rodadura puro entre los dientes sólo tiene lugar cuando éstos están en contacto en el punto primitivo. En el resto de las posiciones  los dientes sufren algún deslizamiento, que es máximo al principio y al final del contacto. Aunque hay gran número de formas de dientes que satisfacen esta ley fundamental, sólo dos han generalizado su empleo. El diente cicloidal predominó hasta finales del sigo XVIII, pero ha sido substituido en gran manera por el diente de envolvente. Los dientes cicloides se encuentran aún en instrumentos, relojes y a veces en ruedas dentadas de fundición y fresadas

*Engranajes cilíndricos.* Son sólo aquellos que transmiten la potencia entre ejes paralelos y tienen dientes rectos paralelos al eje del engranaje. Sin embargo, es común incluir en esta clasificación los engranajes helicoidales con ejes paralelos. Las superficies primitivas de los engranajes con ejes paralelos son cilindros rotativos y el movimiento que transmiten estos engranajes es cinemáticamente equivalente al de dichos cilindros primitivos.

Los engranajes cilíndricos se clasifican en externos, internos y de cremallera y piñón. Los externos son los más corrientes y sus dientes apuntan hacia el exterior del centro del engranaje. Los internos o anulares tienen los dientes apuntados interiormente hacia el eje del engranaje.

La cremallera puede considerarse como un engranaje cuyo círculo primitivo tiene radio infinito Por lo tanto su superficie primitiva es un plano. Una cremallera y un piñón funcionando juntos transforman el movimiento rectilíneo en movimiento giratorio, y viceversa.

 Para una relación de dientes determinada el arco de acción de un engranaje interno es ligeramente mayor que el del engranaje externo del mismo tamaño y el diente es más fuerte. La naturaleza de los engranajes internos los hace más apropiados para distancias de centros más cerradas que las que pudieran emplearse con engranajes externos del mismo tamaño. Cuando se necesita mantener el mismo sentido de rotación de dos ejes paralelos es preferible el engranaje interno, puesto que elimina la necesidad de una rueda intermedia. 


*Engranajes Helicoidales.* Los engranajes que ruedan en ejes paralelos y con los dientes inclinados con respecto al eje del engranaje son helicoidales. Gracias a la inclinación. el contacto es progresivo a lo largo de la superficie del diente. empezando en un borde y extendiéndose al resto del diente, Se obtiene una suavización en las tornas de contacto y un funcionamiento más silencioso, especialmente a gran velocidad, Los engranajes helicoidales dobles con hélices de paso opuesto se llaman engranajes doblehelicoidales. Sobre todo son adecuados para trabajar a grandes velocidades y eliminan el empuje axial producido por los engranajes helicoidales simples.

*Engranajes de ejes que se cruzan*. Cuando los ejes se cruzan oblicuamente, el movimiento se transmite por medio de engranajes de dientes helicoidales cruzados. Los dientes son helicoidales, pero se diferencian de los de engranajes de tornillo sin fin en que ninguno de los dientes da una vuelta completa en el círculo primitivo. 

*Engranajes cónicos. *Cuando los ejes se cortan el  movimiento se transmite por medio de engranajes cónicos. Estos engranajes pueden emplearse sólo para cambiar la dirección de los ejes o la velocidad y la dirección.  Dos engranajes cónicos que tienen igual número de dientes y giran juntos con los ejes que se cortan formando un ángulo de 90  reciben el nombre de engranaje cónico en ángulo recto Se emplean varios tipos de engranajes cónicos,  como los de dentadura recta, en espiral y recta inclinada.

*Engranajes cónicos de dientes rectos.* Forma más simple de los engranajes cónicos, cuyos dientes rectos si se extendiesen hacia dentro se juntarían en la intersección de los ejes. Este punto es también el vértice de cono de rodadura, que forma la superficie primitiva del engranaje. La mayoría de la terminología empleada en los engranajes cilíndricos es la misma que se usa en los engranajes cónicos. El módulo de un engranaje cónico no es constante en toda la anchura del diente El módulo en el diámetro primitivo se usa para fijar las dimensiones del diente.

Las velocidades de los ejes en los engranajes cónicos (relación de velocidad) son inversamente proporcionales a los números de dientes de los mismos o a los senos de los ángulos primitivos. El empleo de los engranajes cónicos de dientes rectos está limitado a los trabajos de pequeña velocidad, generalmente por debajo de los 5 m/s de velocidad tangencial o a 1.000 r.p.m. en el caso de engranajes pequeños.

*Engranajes conicos-espirales.* Para obtener un contacto gradual en contraste con el engranaje en toda la línea de los engranajes cónicos de dientes rectos, los dientes de los engranajes cónico-espirales son curvos e inclinados. Esta inclinación de los dientes logra poner en contacto más dientes en un instante determinado que en su equivalente engranaje cónico de dientes rectos. El resultado es un funcionamiento más suave y silencioso, especialmente a grandes velocidades y mayor capacidad de transmisión de grandes cargas que con los engranajes cónicos de dientes rectos del mismo tamaño.

Los engranajes cónico-espirales se emplean en maquinas de coser. en equipos de proyección de películas, máquinas herramienta y otros usos en que se desea un trabajo suave y silencioso.

Engranajes hipoides. Enlazan generalmente en ángulo recto ejes no paralelos y que no se corren Son similares en su aspecto general a los engranajes conico-espirales. El eje del piñón hipoide puede ser desplazado por encima o por debajo del eje dc la rueda. La forma de los dientes es similar a la de los engranajes cónico-espirales y proporciona un contacto progresivo a lo largo del diente. Durante el funcionamiento estos engranajes giran aún más suave y silenciosamente que los cónico-espirales. Para mantener un contacto lineal de los dientes con el eje desplazado, la superficie primitiva del engranaje hipoide es un hiperboloide de revolución en lugar de un cono como en los engranajes cónicos.

Uno de los primeros empleos de los engranajes hipoides fue en la transmisión al eje trasero de automóviles. La suavidad de su funcionamiento junto con unas líneas más estilizadas obtenibles gracias al eje desplazado del piñón los han hecho muy populares para su empleo en automovilismo. 

*Engranajes de tornillo sin fin.* Constituyen un buen procedimiento para conectar ejes no paralelos. Que no se cortan y forman ángulo recto. El tornillo sin fin, que corrientemente es el conductor, es similar a un engranaje helicoidal cruzado. excepto en que tiene por lo menos un diente completo (guía) alrededor de la superficie primitiva. La rueda con la que engrana se llama de tornillo sin fin. El engranaje de tornillo sin fin se emplea para conseguir grandes reducciones de velocidad, siendo el tornillo sin fin el conductor y la rueda sin fin la conducida. Los tornillos sin fin se parecen a los tornillos normales y sus dientes se llaman guías.

*ACOPLAMIENTO MECANICO*

Unión mecánica que conecta unos arboles con otros para la transmisión de potencia, formando a menudo largas secciones de potencia, o que conectan el árbol de una maquina a un accionamiento externo. Los acoplamientos se clasifican según la clase de alineación y la posición del eje geométrico de los arboles que se desean conectar. Los acoplamientos rígidos se usan cuando los ejes de los árboles están directamente en línea; los acoplamientos flexibles se utilizan cuando los ejes pueden estar ligeramente en ángulo y algo desplazados, y el acoplamiento de junta universal se usa para gran angularidad o gran desplazamiento.

*Acoplamiento Rígido. *La unión mecánica puede ser rígida para árboles en alineación muy precisa o mantenidos en alineación sin que se introduzcan fuerzas destructoras en los árboles o en los cojinetes.

Para los árboles de transmisión comerciales el acoplamiento puede consistir en un manguito, con los árboles introducidos en sus extremos, o en una brida de sujeción. Sobre cada árbol la brida puede tener una cara externa o plato con orificios para pernos. Para maquinas de gran potencia los árboles suelen llevar acoplamientos forjados con platos en sus extremos, los cuales son parte integrante de los mismos. Estos acoplamientos se atornillan para mantener los árboles rígidos, por lo que estos deben estar alineados con exactitud antes del montaje.

 El acoplamiento con plato consiste en un cubo introducido en caliente en un árbol. Un plato de gran diámetro en un extremo del cubo puede ser atornillado a otro plato y cubo correspondiente para formar un árbol continuo. Generalmente los pernos del plato son de cabeza rehundida. La cara del plato de comporbarse para que ajuste con precisión sobre el árbol una vez efectuado el montaje; ha de tener un orificio de comprobación que encare exactamente con un pitón, a fin de asegurar el alineamiento del centro de los árboles conectados. 

Los acoplamientos por mordaza consisten en elementos cilíndricos que aprietan los extremos los árboles uniéndolos por presión directa, mediante pernos o aros, y por la acción de cuña de las secciones cónicas. Estos acoplamientos no se consideran como parte integrante del árbol porque pueden ser separados. Se usan en transmisiones en línea, pero no en maquinas.

*Acoplamientos flexibles.* La conexión mecánica para árboles situados ligeramente en ángulo y algo desplazados debe ser flexible; también ha de serlo cuando las maquinas de potencia pueden dar lugar a fuerzas vibratorias. Estos acoplamientos se usan cuando la alineación es difícil de conseguir o cuando un soporte flexible imposibilita el alineamiento o si la posición del árbol  cambia durante el funcionamiento.

Los acoplamientos flexibles llevan cubos simétricos en cada extremo de los árboles unidos, con un miembro flexible de conexión entre ellos. Este miembro puede presentarse en forma de engranaje flotante, muelle encajado, varilla flexible o disco flexible.

Los acoplamientos flexibles no solo permiten prescindir de la alineación lateral y angular, sino que reducen la transmisión de choque y cambian las características de vibración  y de velocidad critica entre los árboles.

La Junta Cardan es el acoplamiento flexible primitivo y ofrece el principio básico del que se derivan la mayor parte de los acoplamientos flexibles. Consta de dos cubos situados sobre los extremos de los árboles los cuales tienen una hendidura radial en donde se encaja un plato flotante con lengüetas en ángulo recto a ambos lados. Este acoplamiento permite que el movimiento cinematico compense el desplazamiento lateral de los árboles, y también corrige la ligera falta de alineación angular.

Los acoplamientos con resortes son flexibles con  partes resistentes. El acoplamiento flexible Falk se consiguió ranurando axialmente la periferia de los dos cubos en los extremos de los dos árboles y haciendo pasar en zigzag un muelle continuo de acero hacia delante y hacia atrás, como un tirabuzón.

Los acoplamientos flexibles de varilla se usan unas varillas de sujeción para conectar materiales entre las caras de acoplamiento. El acoplamiento flexible tipo Ajax tiene varillas rígidas que, desde un plato, encajan en orificios con casquillos de bronce y mangas de caucho del otro. Existen innumerables tipos que usan diferentes elementos deformables.

Junta Universal. Acoplamiento flexible para conectar árboles que tienen una angularidad permanente apreciable. La primera junta universal debida a Robert Hooke, consistió en un montaje oscilante mediante el cual dos varillas en ángulo recto permitían una completa libertad angular entre dos árboles conectados. Sin embargo, se necesita hacer algunas modificaciones para transmitir una velocidad angular constante.
​


----------



## Andregl

Es importante identificar las normas para productos eletronicos, la IPC 2221 es ANSI compatible. Las IEC más comunes son:


UL 60335-1 e IEC 60335-1Electrodomésticos. 
IEC60950-1 Equipo de tecnología de la información
EN 50091 Sistemas de energía interrumpida (UPS)
EN 50144 Seguridad de herramientas manuales de motor eléctrico Pulidoras, taladros
EN 60034 Máquinas eléctricas Tornos, fresas
EN 61010 Equipo eléctrico de medición, control y laboratorio.

Ensayos, Normas y Certificación de Seguridad Eléctrica para diseñadores de equipos electrónicos y eléctricos


----------

